# New Vise !!!!!



## blacksmithden (Jun 2, 2016)

Ask, and ye shall receive !!! In another thread, I mentioned that I had broken my 6" vise, and had been on the hunt for something bigger. In my neck of the woods, quality used tools don't come along that often. When they do, they're usually worth about 3 cents a pound (to the scrap dealer). I bought, and returned the crappy Chinese vise I'd bought, and went into one of the local tool stores to get a price on a brand new 8" Record bench vise. I knew it was going to hurt. The one place I already had a price from wanted just under $650 Canadian Pesos for one. I doubt the tool store I went to was going to be much better. He did call me back, but I missed the call.

The reason I missed the call was because I was picking up my new (to me) 8" Record 114, quick release vise !!!! At lunch, I took a look through the local buy and sell, and what do you know. Somebody put one up for sale last night !!! Yay !!! I jumped on the phone and an hour later we were loading it in my truck !!! Items like this just don't come along here very often...and definitely not at a great price. I don't think even I could break this big bruiser.

I felt kind of bad about it though. It was the owner of a machine shop who was selling it. After 2 years of getting pretty much no work (downturn here in the oil patch),  and constantly losing money, he finally decided to call it quits and was liquidating the shop. Oh well...that's how it goes sometimes. I didn't bother dickering with the guy about his asking price of $300. The poor guy was losing his business for goodness sake.

The thing came on a huge stand too. Good grief...talk about heavy. At least we were able to load it with his forklift. At home, I just backed the truck up onto the lawn and tipped it out. My back has been giving me some problems, so I asked my neighbor for some help rolling it into the garage. I had to toss out some of my wood collection to make room for it, but it's in there. I was keeping too many small bits and pieces anyway, so I didn't feel too bad about it. Anyway...here it is ! It's got some kind of coating all over it, but it's in great shape, and functions flawlessly. For $300 Canadian Pesos, how could I go wrong ?


----------



## ELHEAD (Jun 2, 2016)

I am envious of other men's vises. Great vise at a good price.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 2, 2016)

Wow!  What a deal, and at the perfect time.  You should have bought a lottery ticket while your luck was running that strong...

I suspect you will enjoy and cherish that vise for the rest of your life.


----------



## blacksmithden (Jun 2, 2016)

Ok...now I AM feeling bad for this guy. The cheapest I could find this online was just under 900 British pounds before tax, and it's hardly been used. I spent an hour on it with a wire wheel, some cleaner, and a pick. It sure cleaned up a lot better than I thought it would. The jaws are almost perfect. I've got a rolled up shop towel sitting in there with some paint thinner to get the rest of the goop out from between the serrations, but have a look even after just hitting them for a few minutes with the wire wheel.


----------



## hman (Jun 3, 2016)

Congrats!  Great find.


----------



## mikey (Jun 3, 2016)

Congrats! That is a monster and she sure cleaned up nice.

You plan on mounting it on a bench somewhere? I hope so because that round rolling stand isn't going to allow you to get much done on it. Plus, the face of the rear jaw is set too far back so long work won't fit. Looks to be in great shape, though!


----------



## blacksmithden (Jun 3, 2016)

mikey said:


> Congrats! That is a monster and she sure cleaned up nice.
> 
> You plan on mounting it on a bench somewhere? I hope so because that round rolling stand isn't going to allow you to get much done on it. Plus, the face of the rear jaw is set too far back so long work won't fit. Looks to be in great shape, though!



Oh yes. It's going on my bench. There's no two ways about it. That's 8 ft by 32" 1/4" plate with the remaining 16" of the 4x8 plate welded at 90 degrees as a back stop. It's built out of heavy wall square tubing, and I store a lot of my metal on a shelf I built under it. It doesn't move...and neither will this vise. LOL.

Ok...just one more picture. I can't help it. I've wanted a monster vise for so long....I'm just so tickled with it. LOL.

That's a 6" vernier caliper at it's base for a size comparison.


----------



## mikey (Jun 3, 2016)

Jeez, the handle is bigger than the calipers! 

If I may offer some advice - buy a spare nut or two and set it aside. If anything ever goes on that vise it will be the nut. You can clamp my Parker vise inside the jaws of your vise but it is still a very strong vise and guess what - the previous owner cracked the nut. Took me a year to find a replacement and now I have a spare sitting in a box, waiting for me to do something stupid.


----------



## dlane (Jun 3, 2016)

Quick release?, is that what the little lever dose


----------



## blacksmithden (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes. The little lever releases the lock to the nut. Hope this works. I'm trying to cut and paste on my phone.


----------



## ericc (Jun 3, 2016)

Niiiice!


----------



## dlane (Jun 3, 2016)

That is cool.


----------



## Reeltor (Jun 3, 2016)

Very nice vise indeed, you did well.
I like that you paid what was asked and not try to kick a man when he is down.  Some people just don't think or care about the seller.
That vise should outlive you, your kids and grandkids


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 3, 2016)

Cool just doesn't cut it, that quick release is truly awesome. So's the entire vice, bye the way.


----------



## dulltool17 (Jun 3, 2016)

Out-friggin-standing!   That's one to make the rest of us green with envy.


----------



## blacksmithden (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the compliments guys. Ok...I got it off the stand, and mounted on the bench today. Oh man...my back is screaming at me now. Unfortunately, my younger neighbor who I usually ask for help has left town for the weekend. How dare he ! ROFL !!  I actually used it tonight. Junior skipped the chain off his mountain bike and jammed it between the frame and the sprocket. We put 2 pieces of 2x6 in the new toy and clamped the frame so the chain was at eye level. How sweet it is fixing bicycles like that, rather than trying to ram and unjam stuff on the kickstand in the driveway.

One last picture. Here it is mounted, with the 5" that I've been getting by with sitting on top. Yes, there's a little more iron there. Now...the question is, will I be able to get out of bed tomorrow. I really have to come to terms with the fact that I'm not 20 anymore and stop trying to lug and slug stuff like this around by myself.


----------



## CraigB1960 (Jun 4, 2016)

That was a great find!


----------



## blacksmithden (Jun 4, 2016)

Oooops. Duplicate.


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jun 4, 2016)

Wow.  That is really something!  It will be years before you don't glance and smile as you walk by that thing!  Congratulations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jun 4, 2016)

Wow!  I felt really glad when I got a deal on a five inch vise.  That thing is really impressive.

I also did a similar picture where I put my old home owner's 3" vise in the larger vise.  

I sent it to a couple of friends claiming to be a vise king.  However, since you're holding a five inch vise in there, you must be the new vise king.


----------



## blacksmithden (Jun 5, 2016)

Charles Spencer said:


> Wow!  I felt really glad when I got a deal on a five inch vise.  That thing is really impressive.
> 
> I also did a similar picture where I put my old home owner's 3" vise in the larger vise.
> 
> I sent it to a couple of friends claiming to be a vise king.  However, since you're holding a five inch vise in there, you must be the new vise king.



Well...I don't know about "vise king"....lol. Who ever owns one of these could probably take the title. :http://www.yostvises.com/12-all-steel-utility-combination-pipe-and-bench-vise-red.html

Mind you...I just had a look. That one is 81 lbs shipping weight. Mine is supposed to be 84 lbs, which surprised me. When I moved it off the stand, and onto the bench, the pain scale in my back said 184 lbs. LOL.


----------



## blacksmithden (Jun 5, 2016)

Then there's this thing. Good lord.


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jun 5, 2016)

Charles Spencer said:


> Wow!  I felt really glad when I got a deal on a five inch vise.  That thing is really impressive.
> 
> I also did a similar picture where I put my old home owner's 3" vise in the larger vise.
> 
> I sent it to a couple of friends claiming to be a vise king.  However, since you're holding a five inch vise in there, you must be the new vise king.



He's got my vote


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jun 6, 2016)

Funny thing, this reminds me of when I got my 5 inch vise.  I installed it on my bench where my smaller vise had been.  Then I got my mill/drill and decided to put it where the vise was.  I figured that I would build a stand for the vise and attach it to the  bench.  Then I would have access to the vise from 3 sides.  So I removed the vise while I installed the mill/drill and built the stand.

Up to that point I never realized how often I used my vise, i.e. throw it in the vise to file down the edge, tap a hole, bolt two parts together, etc.

In the three days it took me to install the machine, build the stand, and mount the new vise I must have had over twenty occasions when I wanted to use the vise for some little task.

I really came to appreciate how important they are in the shop.


PS This was my picture I had sent to my friends


----------

